# Feedern in der Strömung



## ulli1958m (19. April 2013)

*wie feeder ich richtig / wie feedert ihr im fließgewässer?*

da ich anfänger in sachen flussfeedern bin würde ich mich über ein paar infos/antworten freuen


*1.* so gut wie möglich ohne schnurbogen zwischen korb und rutenspitze?

*2.* wie stelle ich fest das ich die richtige stärke der spitze verwende?

*3.* die rute immer hochgestellt und richtung korb zeigend egal ob ich 45° (flussabwärts) oder 90° zur uferkante auswerfe?

*4.* vorfachlänge ..wann lang wann kurz?

*5.* gibt es dinge die ich noch beachten sollte?

*Gruß*
*Ulli* #h


----------



## Franky (19. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Uffa... Mal schaun...


*1.* so gut wie möglich ohne schnurbogen zwischen korb und rutenspitze?

Möglichst dünne Schnur verwenden, ggf. eine etwas stärkere Schlagschnur in ca. 3 Rutenlängen vorschalten. Zumindest ich kam mit einer 18er Stroft GTM und 50 g Futterkörbe (+ Futter) zurecht. Ab 60 g hatte ich eine 20er und ab 100 g eine 25er Hauptschnur. Schlagschnur war nicht notwendig. Aber das kommt immer auf die Umstände vor Ort an.
Siehe auch weiter bei 3


*2.* wie stelle ich fest das ich die richtige stärke der spitze verwende?

Eine zu steife Spitze lässt kein einwandfreies Abspannen zu. Du ziehst dann immer den Korb zu Dir her, weil sie immer in "Ausgangsposition" zurückkehrt.
Eine zu weiche Spitze kannst du zwar prima abspannen, aber die Bisserkennung leidet. Auch leidet das Werfen ein wenig darunter. 


*3.* die rute immer hochgestellt und richtung korb zeigend egal ob ich 45° (flussabwärts) oder 90° zur uferkante auswerfe?

Jein... Bei Wind kann die hochgestellte Rute extrem nerven, so dass ich lieber einen leichten Schnurbogen in Kauf nehme, als das dusselige Rumgewippe. Wenn Du die sie flach ablegst (leichte! Steigung), dann so, dass Du einen ungefähren Winkel von 120° zum Korb hälst. 
Die 120° habe ich auch bei hochgestellter Rute im Brandungsdreibein versucht einzuhalten, jedoch immer in direkter Linie zum Futterkorb

*4.* vorfachlänge ..wann lang wann kurz?

Ich beginne immer mit ca 75 - 80 cm Vorfachlänge (mit SChlaufenmontage). Kann ich die Bisse nicht verwerten, verlägere ich immer um 10 cm. Zubbeln die Fische mir die Maden aus und ich kriege nix mit, verkürze ich jeweils um 10 cm, bis es passt. 


*5.* gibt es dinge die ich noch beachten sollte?

Keine Ahnung!  Empfehlen kann ich Dir nur, Dir die Schlaufenmontage anzuschauen und, falls Du es nicht schon eh machst, Haken selbst zu binden, um entsprechend Vorfachlänge und -stärke zu variieren.
Anschlagen übrigens IMMER nach oben/hinten, NIE zur Seite... 

Hab ich noch was vergessen??


----------



## Doc Plato (19. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Hallo, 

habe gerade mal etwas recherchiert und ein paar Beiträge rausgesucht, in dem das Meiste gut beschrieben ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3635013&postcount=6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230020

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3443661#post3443661

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217242

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3333811#post3333811

LG Doc 

#h


----------



## siloaffe (19. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Hey, evtl hilft dir mein Anleitung wie ich im Strom auf Barben feedere...... 

*Barbe in der Strömung*


Auf Grund das ich nin letzter Zeit recht oft gefragt wurde wie ich  erfolgreich auf Barben fische stell ich euch mal ne kleine Anleitung  zusammen. 
Dies ist aber nicht *"DIE"* Methode sondern nur eine von vielen! Daher konnt ihr gerne eure Erfolgsrezepte hier zum besten geben...


Zuerst sucht ihr euch ne Stelle an der die Schiffe fast bis zum Ufer kommen, Rampen sind da auch immer ein wahrer HotSpot. 
Wenn der Grund dann noch schön kiesig ist seid ihr genau richtig!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gerät:
*Rute:* 4,20-4,80 Meter ca. 200-250g Wg am besten ne Feeder mit ner Spitze ab 7oz aufwerts, es gehen natürlich auch Brandungsruten. 

*Rolle:* 4500er-6500er Je nach Fabrikat. Brandungs- und Karpfenrollen eignen sich super.

*Schnur:* Ne 0,28er-0,30er Mono mit hoher Tragkraft ca 10-12Kg (in der Strömung darf die Schnur ruhig etwas mehr Dehnung haben) 
Oder ne 0,16er-0,20er geflochtene + Schlagschnur
*
Futterkörbe:* 80g-250g Ihr solltet immer genug ersatz dabei haben.Der Rhein ist gefräßig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Montage:* Ist ne Glaubenssache! 
1. Durchlaufmontage mit At-Boom, bei Körben ab ca. 170g benötigt ihr nen  Metall oder Waller-Boom da die normalen Plastikdinger Gewaltwürfe nicht  überleben.
2. Schlaufenmontage http://www.google.de/search?tbm=isc...9l0l20068l10l10l0l0l0l0l317l2603l0.1.8.1l10l0

*Haken/Vorfach:* 4er-8er Haken am 40-60cm 0,25er FC.Vorfach (ist etwas steifer als normale Mono)
*
Rutenhalter:* Er muss soliede sein da die Rute im 90° Winkel zum  Wasser stehen sollte, um dem Wassser so wenig Angriffsfläche wie  möglich zu bieten.
*
Köder:* Maden(meine nr1), Pinkies, Rotwürmer.....  Wollt ihr nur Barben nehmt Käse, Gouda-Parmesan-Baby Bell.....

Als Lock-Futter nehm ich ne Fertigmischung "Feeder" von Extrem (Bode Hausmarke weil Billig und sau gut)  und das mische ich dann noch 2:1 mit Discounter-Paniermehl (das wirkt  wie Klebstoff) , für Barben könnt ihr noch ne Hand voll geriebenen Käse  rein tun. Das Futter muss etwas feuchter als beim Stillwasserfeedern  sein. Daher und weil das Paniermehl lange nachzieht empfiehlt es sich,  das Futter einen Tag vorher an zu rühren und am Angeltag nur noch mal zu  kontrolieren obs auch feucht genug ist. So das ihr beim Angeln nicht  andauernd Wasser nachgeben müsst. 
*
Exterm wichtig*, mMn sogar wichtiger wie die Futtersorte ist das  ihr das Futter mindestens ein mal, besser drei mal durch ein Sieb  drückt. Ansonsten fressen die Fische die Klumpen und sind sehr schnell  satt!

Wenn ich am Wasser bin geb ich auf ca. 8-10 Ltr. Futter nen Dreiviertel  bis ganzen Liter Maden, je wärmer das Wasser desto mehr Maden. "Da wird  euch Jeder Feederprofie von abraten, da ihr die Menge der Maden im Korb  nich einstellen könnt." Was meiner Erfahrung nach, im Sommer aber falsch ist. Die Maden sammeln sich an einem Platz im Eimer und das restliche Futter ist fast frei von Maden.

Ihr ködert nun Maden, Würmer, was auch immer am Haken an und befüllt das  Körbchen indem ihr das Futter mit Daumen und Zeigefinger hinein drückt.  Ihr dürft auf keinen fall das Körbchen nehmen und dieses von oben ins  Futter drücken! Da ihr so das futter im Körbchen ungleichmäßig  verdichtet und sich im Eimer wieder Klumpen bilden! 

Mit der Wurfweite müsst ihr expirimentieren. 
An einem Tag reichen 5 Meter am nächsten Tag stehen die Fische auch mal 70 Meter draussen. 

Nach dem Auswerfen wird die Montage rollen lassen und gewartet bis alles  liegen bleibt, nach 5 Minuten kurz mal anziehen und den Korb wieder  rollen lassen. Noch mal 2-3 Minuten warten dann raus Köder kontrolieren  und den Korb neu bestücken.

So zieheht ihr ne Duftspur in den Strom und wenn ihr nach ca. 2 Stunden keinen Biss nix hattet......

.....Sucht euch für den Tag ne neue Stelle!!!!

Ps. Am Tag ist mit Brassen, Rot-auge/feeder..... und ab der Dämmerung auch mit Aal, Wels......... als Beifang zu rechnen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bis denne an Wasser 
Markus


----------



## ulli1958m (23. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

*erstmal danke für die ausführlichen antworten #6*

die frage 3 beschäftigt mich zum teil dennoch, deshalb formuliere ich die frage mal anders:

soll bei hochgestellter rute die rutenspitze in richtung korb zeigen *egal *ob ich 45° (flussabwärts) *oder* 90° zur uferkante auswerfe*?*

kann man auch flussaufwärts mit erfolg feedern oder ist es schwierig/unmöglich?... was sollte ich dabei beachten?

*Gruss*
*Ulli*


----------



## Hümpfi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

@ Ulli1958m
Nein die Rute muss nicht immer direkt auf denn Korb zu ausgerichtet sein, jedoch sollte der Winkel auch nicht alzu übertrieben abweichen. Jedoch würde ich die Ruten nicht so Hoch abstellen wie auf denn Bildern zu sehen. Das Proplem an der Sache ist, wie willst du bei so einer Steil abgestellten Ruten einen Anschlag setzen? Du müsstest die Rute ja bis hinter denn Kopf ziehen und das ist sicherlich nicht gut fürs gerät. Zudem zeigt die Spitze bei einem Flacheren Winkel die Bisse besser an und der Fisch verspürt auch weniger Wiederstand.
Flussaufwärts Feedern ist natürlich Erfolgreich. Ich mache das so gut wie immer so.

mfg


----------



## siloaffe (23. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

An der Stelle an der die Bilder gemacht wurden ist das wichtigste Schnur aus dem Wasser zu bekommen um der Strömung so wenig angriffsfläche wie nur möglich zu bieten, da selbst 200g auf 40-50 Meter noch wandern! 

Das mit Anschlag oder Widerstand ist im Stillwasser bzw in leichter Strömung von Interesse aber an Rhein & co, im Hauptstrom vollkommen Latte. 

Die fische lassen sich beim Fressen immer etwas von der Strömung zurück schieben und schwimmen wieder vor, zurück treiben, vor schwimmen, zurück treiben, vor schwimmen........ 
Da ist nicht lange Zeit den Köder zu begutachten, im Fluss müssen die Fische direkt zupacken sonst ist der Leckerbissen weg. 
Auserdem bin ich überzeugt das, beim Friedfischansitz  in der Strömung 99% der verwerteten Bisse hängen bevor der Angler die Rute in der Hand hat! 
Der Fisch nimmt den Köder, lässt sich etwas zurück fallen und bis er den Wiederstand spürt hängt er!:m 

Es ist also wie Hümpfi schon schrieb nicht so wichtig ob du die Rute genau richtung Korb ausrichtest oder nicht. 
Da zum Teil mit treibendem Korb gefischt wird ist es oft auch garnicht mögich . 

Es gibt ein Schones Viedeo von Kai Schaluppa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd_Z4rONakA


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Schöne Darstellung, Siloaffe.

(Bei der martialischem Hardware bin ich aber auch froh, dass ich an einem FlüssCHEN feedern kann)


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Die Frage ist, welchen Fluss möchte der TE befischen? Wohnort Greven, das liegt im Münsterland und ist ziemlich weit weg vom "Monster" Rhein. Das, was für Rheinangler normal ist, ist für Angler an der Lippe z. B. der reinste Overkill. Angaben zum Gewässer wären hilfreich.


----------



## ulli1958m (26. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

also...gewässer ist die Ems
100gr körbe bleiben in der haupströmung ( nach einen wasserfall ) NICHT liegen
gefeedert hatten wir vor ein paar tagen....ruten standen gut so das man den zupfer auch sehen konnte
hin und wieder bog sich die ruten spitze auch langsam und kam wieder zurück...warum...ich denke strömungsdruck/ korbrollen oder?

und jetzt mein problem...
20 bisse und kein fisch konnte ich landen...vorfachlängen zuerst 100cm dann 80cm...weiter runter bis auf 45cm...nix...kein fisch hing ....warum???
maden auchmal ausgelutscht obwohl ich kein biss erkennen konnte

_gamakatsu feederhacken der größe 14_ mit 2-3maden und ein caster

_*habe ich/wir wohl was falsch gemacht?*
 

gruss
ulli
_


----------



## marc48431 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Hi Ulli

Versuchs mal mit Mais als Köder....
die bisse kommen Hammer hart....und die fische haken sich oft selbst....
ein Einsatz von circle hooks kann beim feedern auch behilflich sein.... da brauchst du dann nicht mehr Anschlagen.....

mit sportlichem Gruß.....

Marc


----------



## ulli1958m (28. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

@marc ...die circle-hooks-haken habe ich hier in den läden noch nicht gefunden/gesehen

da ich mit einer ca. 30cm langen schlaufenmontage gefischt habe sagte ein kollege, ich sollte den korb mal mit einer bleikugel festsetzen wenn man keinen biss verwerten kann. dann würde sich der fisch selbst haken.
hat das einer von euch auch schonmal mit erfolg gemacht?

gruss
ulli


----------



## siloaffe (28. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Naja,... 

bevor ich den Korb in ner Schlaufe mit Bleischroten festsetze nehm ich lieber ne normale Durchlauf/Selbsthakmontage mit Stopper....... 

Das mit de Circle Haken kan ich bestätigen! 
Ich nehm die *Gamakatsu Octopus circle* 
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Gamakatsu-Octopus-Circle


----------



## hanzz (30. April 2013)

Schöne Beschreibung, Markus.

Hab die letzten Tage viel über Barbe und die Methoden gelesen.
Eine recht interessante fand ich. 

Ein zu leichter Futterkorb wird stromaufwärts geworfen und rollt dann an der Strömungskante entlang. Geworfen wird vom Buhnenfuss.
So legt sich eine Futterspur und der Korbe rollt darin.
Quasi aktives Fischen auf Barbe.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

@ Uli. Du musst nichts verkehrt gemacht haben. Ich habe es schon deöfteren erlebt der die fische in ihrer gier einfach den Futterkorb angreifen. wenn du dann das gewippe an der Spitze siehst dann galubst du natürlich an einige Megabisse. Ach noch was . Ich fische mit der einfachsten Montage die ich kenne . Den korb an einem wirbel frei auf der Hauptschnur laufen lassen. Keinen Antitangle und solches gedöns. Ich komme damit wunderbar klar. Gut bei uns sind die Fische nicht so scheu, und weite Würfe sind hier auch nicht Nötig. maximal bei und 45 Meter.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. April 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ein zu leichter Futterkorb wird stromaufwärts geworfen und rollt dann an der Strömungskante entlang. Geworfen wird vom Buhnenfuss.
> So legt sich eine Futterspur und der Korbe rollt darin.
> Quasi aktives Fischen auf Barbe.



Ich hab da zu viele Hänger, der Korb rollt, bis er irgendwo hängen bleibt. Am Rhein fische ich Krallenkörbe.

Die Circle Hooks auf Barbe sind gut, bei mir hängen die dann auch immer schön an der Lippe


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> also...gewässer ist die Ems
> 100gr körbe bleiben in der haupströmung ( nach einen wasserfall ) NICHT liegen
> gefeedert hatten wir vor ein paar tagen....ruten standen gut so das man den zupfer auch sehen konnte
> hin und wieder bog sich die ruten spitze auch langsam und kam wieder zurück...warum...ich denke strömungsdruck/ korbrollen oder?
> ...


werde morgen nochmal einen versuch in der ems starten....eine feeder mit schlaufenmontage auf rotaugen/brassen und eine mit festblei 80gr






mit *30cm?? Vorfach und Köder am Haar*...auf bärbels 
....oder geht so eine montage im fließgewässer nicht?


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Feedern in der Strömung*

Hi...ich war gestern wieder an der ems feedern....wasserstand ca 30-40cm über normal
zum teil auch heftige bisse und konnte keinen verwerten #q#q#q
Vorfach lang ...kurz....ich verstehe es nicht...sobald die ems "hochwasser" hat gelingt es mir nicht den fisch zulanden |kopfkrat

@marc`s tipp "circle hooks" ...werde ich mir doch jetzt besorgen

gibt es hier jemanden der fit ist in sachen fluss-feedern? würde gerne mal zuschauen wenn in der ems gefeedert wird ( raum münster/rheine )


----------

